# New here, need some guidance



## Brooblyn (May 23, 2019)

Hi everyone, I’m a total newbie to this, but lately I keep hitting a brick wall in my marriage, so I came on here to learn from you all.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome .... pull up a chair.

Lets see if we can help


----------

